# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Other >  DM Start Menu Launcher

## BenJones

Here is a small cool app I made in Delphi that allows you to find and run programs found in the start menu. makeing serach results instant. saves a lot of time looking tho the start menu.

Hiope you like it.

----------

